# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  1 с через веб интерфейс

## Smartinuk

Давно озадачен таким вопросом. Как я могу 1с v.8 запустить через веб интерфейс, для того что бы через интернет работать со своей базой в УСН. Помагите пожалуста

----------


## avm3110

> Давно озадачен таким вопросом. Как я могу 1с v.8 запустить через веб интерфейс, для того что бы через интернет работать со своей базой в УСН. Помагите пожалуста


У тебя должен быть поднят web-server на котором должна быть опубликована соответствующая страница. И этот вэб-сервер должен связываться с 1С Предприятием, на котором и крутится твоя конфигурация УСН.

тогда ты и сможешь постучавшись к вэб-серверу через браузер получит доступ для работы в своей конфигурации.

ЗЫ.. только конфигуратор через вэб не работает :-)

----------


## cj512

Не проще организовать VPN и работать?

----------


## Smartinuk

да теперь я понял, что слишком сложно. А и идя была такова, что бы 1с стояла в офисе, а я мог находясь у клиентов выписывать счета и т.п.

----------


## discorat

На сервере подними службу терминала и выписывай откуда хочешь где есть интернет.

----------


## Smartinuk

Да пожалуй так и сделаю! Спасибо за совет!

----------


## AlexRein

Ну если выписываешь только сам то проблем нет. А если надо как сервис в инете опубликовать(дабы клиент мог сам заказывать, что нужно). Тебе нужен прогер php5(или альтернативный) дабы создать страницу заказа которая подвязывается к БД 1С-ки(номенклатура и т.п.) и прогер на 1С-ку дабы адоптировать все чтоб красивало получалось. В итоге с вебки делают заказ прям в БД.

----------


## QMallory

> Ну если выписываешь только сам то проблем нет. А если надо как сервис в инете опубликовать(дабы клиент мог сам заказывать, что нужно). Тебе нужен прогер php5(или альтернативный) дабы создать страницу заказа которая подвязывается к БД 1С-ки(номенклатура и т.п.) и прогер на 1С-ку дабы адоптировать все чтоб красивало получалось. В итоге с вебки делают заказ прям в БД.


Для этих целей есть 1С-Битрикс с интеграцией в УТ

----------

